# Placement of Twisted Boards in Table Top



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

I am making a 82" x 38" poplar table top out of eight 7/8" thick boards. Two of the boards are slightly twisted. What would be the best place to put these boards? Would placing them inside the table top (one or two boards in) be better? Or would placing them as the outside boards be better? I was thinking inside, but another woodcrafter suggested putting them on the two outer edges of the top. Which is better? Or is there something else I should do?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I know this is not what you want to here but I would not use them in a table top at all.I would get some board that are flat and use these for smaller projects where the twist would not matter after being cut down and ran thru a jointer.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mako1 said:


> I know this is not what you want to here but I would not use them in a table top at all.I would get some board that are flat and use these for smaller projects where the twist would not matter after being cut down and ran thru a jointer.


Absolutely!!! Do not use.

George


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

mako1 said:


> I know this is not what you want to here but I would not use them in a table top at all.I would get some board that are flat and use these for smaller projects where the twist would not matter after being cut down and ran thru a jointer.


+1, don't ruin the table before you start.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the wild and wacky world of furniture making. It's not unusual to have a 25%-40% waste factor due to undesirable characteristics. Wood that wants to travel a different path is high on that list. All you will do is add an undesirable stress that will always work against you. As stated above, don't do it. Find 2 more boards.


----------

